# Best Rated Weed Trimmers?



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*I am looking to purchase a commercial weed trimmer.Price range $375. Weight is also a factor, i would like to stay under 15 lbs. How is the 4 cycle honda?*


----------



## WLRay (May 13, 2006)

Me I own the homeowner model FS-40C-E Stihl had it 2 years now no problems. They have a few professional models but the FS 94 R is top rated in your price range and only a little over 10 pounds. Mine starts on the first pull every time....check them out..... 

http://www.stihlusa.com/products/trimmers-and-brushcutters/professional-trimmers/


----------



## Dave_55 (Jul 30, 2009)

Your very right WLRay,can't go wrong with a Stihl,I've had my FS-90 for 3 or 4 years now,starts everytime,could'nt ask for a better machine,mine cuts through tough weeds without bogging down,and I;ve not had to buy a new trimmer every year like before,its like they say,you get what you pay for,worth every dime and more to me.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

My $0.02, I've had a Stihl FS-85 for many years, they don't come any better. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## freirefishing (Jul 12, 2014)

ive got the straight shaft trimmer by homelite. I run echo power fuel in it, e3 plug, have had it 2 years. runs mint, well taken care of. 

if you actually compare all the models at home depot, its the warranty really.

echo-5 yrs. $279
toro- 4 and 3 yrs,depending on the model. $179
Ryobi-3 yrs $179-199
homelite-2 yrs $99

straight shaft prices

ill spend less, and take care of it.


----------



## crash2881 (Sep 21, 2014)

*Best weed eater*

I have a Husqvarna 325RX which is 9 years old. The only service I've performed on the unit has been changing the fuel lines, spark plug and filter. I've also put trimline on the unit. Totally, commercial product that I've used exclusively as a home owner. At $300 it's been a steal.


----------

